# Free Hotspot weiterleiten per Repeater / LAN Bridge



## Betagurke (13. September 2018)

Hallo, 

folgendes Szenario: Ich nutze einen WLAN Hotspot (gratis) um Internet zu empfangen. 

Wenn ich Smartphone / PC mit dem Hotspot verbinde, klappt alles super. 

Leider reicht der Hotspot nicht über die gesamte Länge, daher wollte ich: 

1) Das Hotspot-Signal per WLAN Repeater weitergeben - was irgendwie nicht funktioniert. Hat da jemand eine Idee? Also ich kann den Repeater mit dem Hotspot verbinden, auf das Config-Terminal zugreifen und auch andere Geräte mit dem Repeater verbinden. Allerdings kann der Repeater keine Internetverbindung herstellen. 

2) Meinen PC mit dem Hotspot verbinden und das Signal dann per LAN an einen Router weitergeben. Anschließend sollte der Router aus dem eingehenden LAN Signal wieder ein WLAN-Singal machen, um die Endgeräten damit zu verbinden. Klappt aber leider auch nicht. 
Ich bin folgendermaßen vorgegangen: 
1. PC per WLAN mit dem Hotspot verbunden
2. Router per LAN mit dem PC verbunden (da besteht die Internetverbindung noch) 
3. Die LAN-Verbindung und WLAN-Verbindung markiert, um eine Bridge zu erstellen - ab diesem Punkt verschwindet das Internet auf dem PC und eine Weitergabe an den Router erfolgt auch nicht. Natürlich ist ein WLAN vorhanden und man kann Geräte auch mit dem Router-WLAN verbinden, aber ohne Internetverbindung. 


Irgendjemand eine Idee, was ich da machen kann? 

LG, gurke


----------



## DKK007 (13. September 2018)

Hat der Hotspot eine Anmeldeseite o.ä.?


----------



## Betagurke (13. September 2018)

@DKK007 - ja hat er!

Bei 1) verstehe ich, dass der Repeater daher nicht funktioniert 

Bei 2) melde ich mich ja über den PC ganz normal auf dieser Seite an - geht dennoch nicht. :/


----------



## DKK007 (13. September 2018)

Was für ein Betriebssystem läuft auf dem PC, der mit dem Repeater verbunden ist?

Bei Netzwerk- und Servergeschichten würde ich generell Linux empfehlen.


----------

